# Power outage



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

How long will a tank be fine with out power at room temp??? A few hours or more or less?


Power is out here for a few hours and I'm debating on whether or not to start up my generator


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

From my understanding temp is not the big issue when the tank is getting cooler, overheating is another issue. The problem comes with oxygen, always good to keep a battery powered airpump on hand for a short term power outage.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

IMO I would have pulled the cord by now Matt


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do it. I lost 12 fish from a 5 hour power outage.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

What is your room temp like at this point? A few degrees less than your average tank temp should be fine .


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

flow for oxygen exchange is more important than temp. At the very least a few airstones and airpumps will get you through.


----------



## Tdog (Apr 24, 2013)

Need a simple air pump to aerate it. In ice storm I lost power for many hours and no casualties and temp went down to low 70's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Wa only out for 30min. Phew! Temp wasn't my concern. It was flow. Just didn't want to start up an 8500 generator at 9-10 in the am. Lol. All is good at least. MYbe I'll buy one of those little eliminators from Canadian tire just Incaze for next time


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought a ups that runs my return pump for 2.5 hours if the power goes out. I went home the other day and my wife says the whole house lost power except my tank haha. Nice little bit of piece of mind the ups brings to the table.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, the more I think of this topic the more I can how having one of these in the past would have saved a few of my fishie friends from alot of stress.

I noted this one on amazon.ca










https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=Z3HJXHXR60Y8WZ6X7G46


----------

